# Are E-MTBikes Faster than a MTB? With Brendan Fairclough



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey, directional, bike-specific trails! Good stuff. 

-Walt


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Now you're resorting to dredging up half a year old pointless vids?


----------

